# Công ty sản xuất máy nông nghiệp hàng đầu thế giới



## dienmattroi96 (27 Tháng năm 2021)

*Công ty sản xuất máy nông nghiệp hàng đầu thế giới*
Vào tối ngày 8 tháng 10, theo giờ London, lễ trao giải Doanh nghiệp có trách nhiệm năm 2020 do Reuters đăng cai tổ chức đã bắt đầu khai mạc. Hơn 3.000 nhà quản lý doanh nghiệp từ cộng đồng doanh nghiệp toàn cầu đã chứng kiến buổi công bố vinh quang về chủ sở hữu cuối cùng của 14 giải thưởng. XAG  với những thành tích đột phá trong việc thúc đẩy đổi mới công nghệ nông nghiệp; thành tích xuất sắc trong việc bảo vệ an ninh lương thực và ứng phó với sự già hóa của dân số nông thôn, cuối cùng đã giành được giải thưởng quan trọng nhất trong đêm trao giải: “Giải thưởng Sáng tạo Bền vững” (Sustainable Innovation Award). XAG đã trở thành công ty Trung Quốc đầu tiên giành được giải thưởng trong 11 năm, phá vỡ thế độc quyền lâu nay của các công ty châu Âu và Mỹ. Điều này đã giúp XAG nằm trong top những _công ty_ _sản xuất máy nông nghiệp_ hàng đầu thế giới.







Kể từ khi được thành lập vào năm 2010, Giải thưởng Trách nhiệm Kinh doanh Toàn cầu của Reuters đã được tổ chức trong 11 kỳ liên tiếp, là giải thưởng có ảnh hưởng nhất thế giới và là giải thưởng toàn cầu duy nhất về trách nhiệm xã hội của doanh nghiệp, nhằm tuyên dương cuộc cách mạng về môi trường và xã hội trong tương lai. Nhìn lại danh sách các công ty lọt vào danh sách và được trao giải trong những năm qua, giải thưởng được công nhận là một tiêu chuẩn quốc tế quan trọng để đo lường khả năng lãnh đạo doanh nghiệp bền vững.

Những người chiến thắng trong quá khứ đều là những gã khổng lồ kinh doanh quốc tế hoặc những lực lượng tiên tiến dẫn đầu đổi mới công nghệ, bao gồm Unilever, Pepsi, IKEA, Kimberly-Clark, AstraZeneca, Jaguar Land Rover và các gã khổng lồ ngành hàng tiêu dùng nhanh khác, dược phẩm, ô tô, Intel, Viễn thông Anh, Các công ty tài chính và công nghệ đa quốc gia lớn như MasterCard và KPMG. Hội đồng giám khảo của giải thưởng năm nay cũng nổi tiếng, bao gồm nhiều ứng cử viên nặng ký từ Nokia, Hội đồng Doanh nghiệp Bền vững Thế giới (WBCSD), The Guardian, Đại học Cambridge và các công ty hàng đầu thế giới khác, các tổ chức quốc tế, các tổ chức truyền thông và học thuật hàng đầu. Các chuyên gia dẫn đầu trong lĩnh vựa kho học kỹ thuật.

Theo quan điểm đánh giá: giải thưởng Trách nhiệm Kinh doanh của Reuters thể hiện mức độ đa dạng và tính toàn diện cao, đồng thời khuyến khích mọi thành phần trong xã hội thực hiện các hành động chung để thúc đẩy các mục tiêu phát triển bền vững trong các lĩnh vực như giải quyết biến đổi khí hậu, xóa đói giảm nghèo, tôn trọng và bảo vệ quyền con người cũng như thúc đẩy công bằng giáo dục. Paul Polman, cá nhân chiến thắng Giải thưởng Danh dự Đặc biệt và là cựu Giám đốc điều hành của Unilever, cho biết trong những năm qua, Giải thưởng Trách nhiệm Kinh doanh của Reuters đã có những đóng góp đáng kể trong việc thúc đẩy đổi mới mô hình kinh doanh có trách nhiệm và bền vững, và đã đóng góp cho toàn cầu và  Các nhà lãnh đạo doanh nghiệp  các tư duy chiến lược hoàn toàn mới, độc đáo và những hiểu biết sâu sắc về thị trường.

Trong danh sách đề cử năm nay, XAG cùng với các công ty đẳng cấp thế giới như Kraft Heinz, Maersk, Goldman Sachs, McKinsey, Qualcomm, Coca-Cola, là những công ty dẫn đầu về phát triển bền vững. XAG nổi bật trong số nhiều công ty tham gia nổi tiếng và đã giành được "Giải thưởng Sáng tạo Phát triển Bền vững" quan trọng nhất.






Để thay đổi phương thức sản xuất nông nghiệp truyền thống hiệu quả thấp, tiêu thụ nhiều năng lượng và sử dụng nhiều lao động, XAG, với tư cách là một công ty công nghệ nông nghiệp Trung Quốc, đã cam kết sử dụng sức mạnh của đổi mới công nghệ nông nghiệp thông minh để nâng cao hiệu quả sản xuất nông nghiệp toàn cầu và thúc đẩy thay đổi xã hội ở các vùng nông thôn

Hội đồng giám khảo đã phát biểu trong bài phát biểu trao giải: “Đổi mới, ảnh hưởng và khả năng mở rộng là ba tiêu chí chính cho giải thưởng đổi mới phát triển bền vững. Việc lựa chọn giải thưởng này coi trọng động lực đổi mới và tiềm năng phát triển bền vững của mô hình kinh doanh. Các tổ chức doanh nghiệp được khen thưởng không chỉ coi việc giải quyết các vấn đề xã hội và môi trường cụ thể là một trong những sứ mệnh kinh doanh của họ, mà còn thể hiện tác động tích cực của họ đối với việc bảo vệ môi trường, bình đẳng xã hội và phát triển kinh doanh trong một hệ thống đánh giá trách nhiệm xã hội của doanh nghiệp định tính và định lượng"

Aris Vrettos, Giám đốc Viện Phát triển Bền vững tại Đại học Cambridge, Vương quốc Anh, tin rằng “XAG là một ví dụ điển hình về việc tạo ra các lợi ích kinh tế có lợi cho xã hội và môi trường thông qua việc áp dụng các đổi mới công nghệ. Các nhà sản xuất nông nghiệp, đặc biệt là nông dân nhỏ ở các nước đang phát triển, có thể tiếp cận dễ dàng hơn với các công cụ thông minh, vật liệu sản xuất và kỹ năng chuyên môn. "Bằng cách tạo ra một hệ sinh thái nông nghiệp" không người lái ", XAG giúp người dân ở các nước đang phát triển làm việc hiệu quả hơn. Ngoài việc giảm đáng kể lượng khí thải carbon dioxide trong quá trình sản xuất nông nghiệp, việc sử dụng thuốc trừ sâu, phân bón và tiêu thụ nước cũng được giảm thiểu một cách hiệu quả.

Đồng sáng lập XAG - Gong Heqin cho biết trong lễ trao giải trực tuyến rằng ngày càng có nhiều người trên thế giới cần lương thực, nhưng ngày càng ít người làm nông nghiệp ở các vùng nông thôn, nơi đã mang lại nguồn cung cấp thực phẩm khổng lồ cho thế giới. "Trong bối cảnh không có thiết bị nông nghiệp chính xác tự động, nhiều nông dân nhỏ vẫn dựa vào lao động chân tay để trồng trọt, và phun thuốc trừ sâu và gieo hạt phân hóa học. Để giúp họ tăng sản lượng lương thực một cách bền vững, chúng tôi sử dụng máy bay không người lái để tiến hành gieo xạ và phun thuốc BVTV. Gong Qin cho biết các công nghệ tiên tiến như robot, IoT và trí tuệ nhân tạo cũng đã được đưa vào các vùng nông thôn hẻo lánh.

Hiện nay, mâu thuẫn giữa sự gia tăng liên tục của dân số thế giới và nguồn tài nguyên đất canh tác hạn chế ngày càng trở nên nghiêm trọng, điều này đã mang lại sự bất ổn cho hệ thống lương thực toàn cầu. Làm thế nào để tăng cường khả năng phục hồi và tính bền vững của hệ thống thực phẩm luôn là trọng tâm của Giải thưởng Trách nhiệm Kinh doanh của Reuters.

Đối mặt với các vấn đề xã hội và môi trường do già hóa dân số nông thôn và suy giảm đa dạng sinh học, XAG đã chế tạo máy bay không người lái nông nghiệp P-GLOBALCHECK(PG), máy bay không người lái viễn thám XMISSION(XG), robot nông nghiệp R-GLOBALCHECK(RG), máy bay tự động nông nghiệp. Bộ siêu tập 6 sản phẩm của Mạng lưới kết nối nông nghiệp và Hệ thống nông nghiệp thông minh giảm sự phụ thuộc của việc quản lý đất nông nghiệp vào lao động thủ công. Công nghệ không người lái được đại diện bởi robot và trí tuệ nhân tạo cho phép nông dân vượt qua những hạn chế của địa hình phức tạp và quy mô đất đai Để thực hiện hoạt động chính xác, hiệu quả và tự động của toàn bộ quá trình nuôi trồng, quản lý và thu hoạch, đảm bảo an toàn sản xuất thực phẩm. Tính đến ngày 31 tháng 8 năm 2020, các giải pháp nông nghiệp thông minh của XAG đã phục vụ 8,72 triệu nông dân ở 42 quốc gia và khu vực, và khu vực hoạt động bao gồm hơn 39,960,000 ha đất nông nghiệp.






Bộ 6 sản phẩm nông nghiệp thông minh kết nối IoT

 Năm 2020 là một năm quan trọng để thiết lập lại trật tự kinh doanh bền vững. Bên cạnh sự khủng hoảng đột ngột của đại dịch COVID, mối đe dọa của biến đổi khí hậu và mất cân bằng phát triển xã hội ngày càng trở nên nghiêm trọng. Do đó, ý nghĩa đằng sau việc thành lập Giải thưởng Trách nhiệm Kinh doanh Toàn cầu của Reuters càng có ý nghĩa hơn. Nó có lợi cho việc khuyến khích các công ty tích hợp trách nhiệm môi trường và xã hội vào chiến lược phát triển và hoạt động kinh doanh của họ, đồng thời sử dụng sự thay đổi, công nghệ và đổi mới làm động lực chính để phục hồi kinh tế. Giải thưởng XAG đạt được  cho thấy việc các máy móc và công nghệ của XAG có chất lượng cao và được cộng đồng Quốc tế công nhận và tin dùng.

Công ty cổ phần Đại Thành là nhà phân phối chính thức các sản phẩm công nghệ của XAG tại Việt Nam từ năm 2018.  Bộ sản phẩm công nghệ của XAG tại Việt Nam có thương hiệu là P-GLOBALCHECK đã được giới thiệu rộng khắp các tỉnh thành trên toàn Quốc và được cộng đồng người sản xuất nông nghiệp đón nhận tích cực, góp phần vào công cuộc công nghiệp đại hóa trong nông nghiệp, giảm chi phí đầu vào tăng năng suất, chất lượng nông sản & giảm ô nhiễm môi trường nâng cao chất lượng cuộc sống cho người nông dân Việt Nam.


----------

